# Visit after surgery - Global?



## trarut (Dec 2, 2009)

Good morning   I am wondering if it would be appropriate to use a 24 modifier for this claim.

We have a patient who came for a visit with our gyn/onc post-surgery for review of her pathology and treatment recommendation.  The diagnosis is the same as what was billed for the surgery but this isn't just a routine post-op wound check.  The procedure was a cervical conization and our physician was the surgeon.    

I've looked for information on global periods and I'm just not finding much, or at least not anything that answers my question.  

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 2, 2009)

What procedure code was billed?


----------



## trarut (Dec 3, 2009)

We billed procedure code 57520.  I already verified it has a 90 day global period.


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 3, 2009)

If it is to talk about the pathology outcome and possible treatment for the same diagnosis, I would count it as global.


----------



## trarut (Dec 4, 2009)

I was leaning that direction but of course the doctors don't agree   Another opinion always helps.  Thanks!!


----------



## jjanem (Dec 9, 2009)

just food for thought.    i found in my notes when studying for the ob-gyn specialty exam that dicussions involving  "where we go from here" is not part of the global service.  report with modifier 24.   it is also suppose to be allowed by medicare too.  
hope that helps.


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 10, 2009)

Can you post the article or the link?  I'd love to read and have a copy of that.


----------

